

MIX: A compiler from SQL to Erlang code using Amazon DynamoDB - wagerlabs
https://twitter.com/#!/wagerlabs/status/185842812162547712

======
wagerlabs
Note that Amazon DynamoDB has no built-in referential integrity so I generate
the code for it. For example, the code in subscription:create updates both
User and Publisher "tables".

